# nxserver-freenx stopped working after upgrades

## Januszzz

I got problems running nxserver-freenx

```
-- NX SERVER START: -c /usr/bin/nxserver - ORIG_COMMAND=

-- NX SERVER START:  - ORIG_COMMAND=                    

Info: Using fds #4 and #3 for communication with nxnode.

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 3.2.0                          

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 3.2.0                                

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL                                    

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD                                  

NX> 105 login                                                   

NX> 101 User: janusz                                            

NX> 102 Password:                                               

Info: Auth method: ssh Password:                                

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)

NX> 716 Slave mode started successfully.                         

nxnode_reader: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)

nxnode_reader: NX> 716 finished                                                 

nxnode_reader: NX> 1001 Bye.                                                    

NX> 103 Welcome to: atom user: janusz

NX> 105 listsession --user="janusz" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1280x800x24+render+fullscreen" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'janusz' for reconnect:                                                                        

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: janusz

NX> 105 startsession  --link="lan" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="16M" --images="64M" --shmem="1" --shpix="1" --strict="0" --composite="1" --media="0" --session="atom" --type="unix-kde" --geometry="1280x772" --fullscreen="1" --client="linux" --keyboard="pc102/pl" --screeninfo="1280x800x24+render+fullscreen"                                                                                                  

&link=lan&backingstore=1&encryption=1&cache=16M&images=64M&shmem=1&shpix=1&strict=0&composite=1&media=0&session=atom&type=unix-kde&geometry=1280x772&fullscreen=1&client=linux&keyboard=pc102/pl&screeninfo=1280x800x24+render+fullscreen&clientproto=3.2.0&user=janusz&userip=192.168.1.172&uniqueid=6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831&display=1000&host=127.0.0.1                                                                  

nxnode_reader: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)                                                            

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)                                                                           

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-73 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.4.0)                                                       

nxnode_reader: NX> 700 Session id: atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831                                                               

nxnode_reader: NX> 705 Session display: 1000                                                                                                

NX> 700 Session id: atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831                                                                              

nxnode_reader: NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde                                                                                               

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 700 Session id: atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831                                                          

nxnode_reader: NX> 701 Proxy cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90                                                                       

nxnode_reader: NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1                                                                                                  

nxnode_reader: NX> 706 Agent cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90                                                                       

nxnode_reader: NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde                                                                                              

NX> 705 Session display: 1000                                                                                                               

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde                                                                                                              

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90                                                                                      

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1                                                                                                                 

NX> 706 Agent cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90                                                                                      

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde                                                                                                             

nxnode_reader: NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1                                                                                                     

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1                                                                                                                    

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 705 Session display: 1000                                                                                           

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde                                                                                          

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 701 Proxy cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90                                                                  

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1                                                                                             

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 706 Agent cookie: de2e9026eb830ba622b9bddce3086c90

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

nxnode_reader: NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/janusz/.nx/F-C-atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

nxnode_reader: /usr/bin/nxnode: line 553:  5418 Terminated              PATH="$PATH_BIN:$PATH" $PATH_BIN/nxagent $P $R -name "NX - $user@$SERVER_NAME:$display - $session (GPL Edition)" -option "$USER_FAKE_HOME/.nx/C-$sess_id/options" $K $G $B $FP $AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X :$display 2>&3

nxnode_reader: xrdb: No such file or directory

nxnode_reader: xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/janusz/.nx/F-C-atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

/usr/bin/nxnode: line 553:  5418 Terminated              PATH="$PATH_BIN:$PATH" $PATH_BIN/nxagent $P $R -name "NX - $user@$SERVER_NAME:$display - $session (GPL Edition)" -option "$USER_FAKE_HOME/.nx/C-$sess_id/options" $K $G $B $FP $AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X :$display 2>&3

xrdb: No such file or directory

xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

nxnode_reader: $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

NX> 105 $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

nxnode_reader: NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

nxnode_reader: NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 1001 Bye.

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/janusz/.nx/F-C-atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

session_close 6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1006 Session status: closed

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1001 Bye.

Info: Closing connection to slave with pid 4894.

Info: Closing connection to slave with pid 4894.

```

cat /home/janusz/.nx/F-C-atom-1000-6BAC6099CACCD4820C6E46C1B8E49831/session gives:

```

xrdb: No such file or directory

xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server.

```

What's happening here? xrdb is installed and working (no shared libs missing). I suspect that xrdb reports a failure because it gets some rubbish on input (it could be rubbish because of Xorg upgrade). ANy suggestions?

----------

## noclear2000

i know it is from one year ago. but did you find a solution. i experience the same problem...thanks!

----------

## Januszzz

well, one year is not so long 

I've dropped nxserver-freenx all together. I'm using neatx and it just works like expected.

Regards.

----------

## noclear2000

okay, thanks for your reply. for me it turned out that it is required to have a session running on display :0 before xrdb can open display :1000 for whatever reason.

Cheers!

----------

